# LiFePO wiring complexity



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

jedurai said:


> My question is this: is that IT?  Is that what people are trying to dissuade me from? A few more wires? And, before anyone tries to point it out, I know its more than a FEW more wires.  I understand that you don't want a spider web to manage when it comes time for replacement or damage control, but things like that can always be engineered for in the beginning.
> 
> There are many of you out there that have done a LiFePO build. Am I missing something? As a newbie, am I biting off more than I can chew? I just don't want to build something with lead-acid (and thus usable, but un-impressive performance) and then regret it later (especially if something happens and I can't afford to upgrade). I'm not intending to build a tire squeeler, just a useful car for my life.


That's it! My LiFePO4 pack should arrive in the next week or two (crossing fingers), but I agree the complexity of wiring the pack has been exaggerated. Also, it appears most of the time the battery manufacturer includes connectors for the batteries.

The "most complex" setup you'll probably ever see is Brian's S2000. He uses BMS and his custom battery balancers: http://www.voltblocher.com/Customer_Vehicles.html When you consider it's the exact same wiring configuration for each cell, it's really not that bad.

Today's LiFePO4 prices (see evcomponents.com) have made Lead irrelevant. Go Lithium.


----------



## jondoh (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm going with just balancers for my setup. I'm going to try to wire my DC-DC converter so it acts as a system LVC. I figure that if a single cell is very weak, it needs to be replaced anyway. Don't forget that balancers are a good idea for Lead Acid Batteries too.


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

Here's another option- LiFeMgPO4 battery modules made by valence technologies. They are built in a BCI sized battery case-so anyone with lead acid can easily replace them with lithium. Half the weight, twice the capacity, and can be used thousands of times at near 100% DOD. And also much safer than your standard Lipo's.(much less risk of fire with this chemistry). See the link below for all the details

These come complete with BMS-just plug in- no extra cost or time spent wiring all that up. *You can get these at* the valence dealer, www.EV-propulsion.com and more
info there or at http://www.valence.com/products/battery_modules


----------



## willitwork (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi,
I am 99% completed with my Lifepo4 build and will be finished with all wiring by this week. I use the aluminum busbars between each except where there is a long span between batteries (where fuses will go). I also have the pak trakr installed and a BMS on top of each battery. 
I do not use the aluminum screws that come withthe lifepo4 batteries. When I got the busbars they came with aluminum posts and nuts. The posts are long enough to handle the busbar, the paktrakr and the BMS.
I got the busbars and posts from evie-systems.com
Looks like the website is 'down' at the moment, but that's where I got mine.


----------

